# Section 12ed, part one



## elibats (Oct 17, 2007)

deLETED


----------



## winner (Oct 17, 2007)

*"Life!...Give my creation Life!" by Gene Wilder in Young Frankenstein the movie*

 Your story is good and your writing is clear and understandable, but there is something missing :-k. It doesn't have a pull to it. It seems dry. It needs spicing up somehow. Some intrigue. Mystery. It is perhaps too wide open, leaving nothing to the imagination. Try coloring it up a bit. Spicing it. Adding aroma and flavor to it. Let the reader feel what you are saying. Brighten it up. :flower:


----------



## elibats (Oct 17, 2007)

hmm... well it's not a particularly "bright" story but i understand what you're saying. does it need more background? or just more description? i want to finesse the first part before i move on to what happens next.


----------



## JohnN (Oct 18, 2007)

Not bad, i liked but I agree there is no pull. Maybe because nothing shocking happened. Your language is also quite pedestrian. I dont mean you should use long words, but try some uncommon words.


----------



## winner (Oct 18, 2007)

If I were you I would move on with the book. Re-writing sentences, paragraphs, chapters, even the whole book is part of book writing. Re-writes are continually done until the very moment a manuscript goes to publication. As you continue you will find answers to improving the book.


----------

